# May exc stnd 1st



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

Our teeter needs serious work but man did she nail her running contacts, alway working which makes it fun!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Oops the link didn't work for me..


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

Shld work now


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

She's fast, and that was fun to watch!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Wow! Never knew that Havanese were so fast! He's a pro! You have to be athletic in order to keep up with that dog! LOL:laugh:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

what a good job you have done with the training. She really can fly!! fun!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Wow, that was an amazing run :flame: I worked an agility trial this weekend and it seemed that most of the dogs either missed jumps or knocked over the rails and missed a couple of the weave poles. Your little one didn't miss a beat and was so fast. Kudos. Great job you guys.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jillnors2 said:


> Our teeter needs serious work but man did she nail her running contacts, alway working which makes it fun!


AWESOME run!!! Congratulations!!!!!:first:


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

That was great!


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks everyone, we are a work in progress, I'm late too often but we're getting better as a team!


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

Wow that was the best, great job to both of you. :clap2:


----------



## 1stladysoul (May 17, 2013)

That was awesome. Great job!!lane:


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm grinning ear to ear watching that!! You guys are great together. I just started agility with Coach and that really inspires me to keep working at it.


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Brilliant! You two did a great job.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Great run! Fun to watch! Congratulations!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

How's she doing, Jill? We haven't heard any exploits in a while?


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

She is doing fantastic, she's in Masters now, got first place Masters jumpers 2 weeks ago with 25 fast dogs. Will post something soon!! Would have been 1st in Stnd too but got called on dog walk. Her Jumpers run was 5 Yard per second!! We're going for our MACH but have a lot of double Q's to go!

Oh and I'm training a new Havanese, Dolly, she's 10 months old and has tons of drive, having fun with her but she's a nut!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jillnors2 said:


> She is doing fantastic, she's in Masters now, got first place Masters jumpers 2 weeks ago with 25 fast dogs. Will post something soon!! Would have been 1st in Stnd too but got called on dog walk. Her Jumpers run was 5 Yard per second!! We're going for our MACH but have a lot of double Q's to go!
> 
> Oh and I'm training a new Havanese, Dolly, she's 10 months old and has tons of drive, having fun with her but she's a nut!!


Wow, have you climbed the ladder fast!!! Fantastic!!! I really think that Kodi is in the game now, and because he's more confident, _*I*_ feel more confident about it. Now I'm a little concerned because if he goes well at the end of the month, we will have finished Novice, and have to deal with the harder handling challenges in Open. We've got to get more distance, as I mentioned! Fortunately, his weaves are very good, so it shouldn't make a difference going up to 12&#8230; we always do 12 in lessons and in practice anyway!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Wow! Pretty cool…. the last shot of her looks like she's smiling and having a good o'time. How old was she when she first started? I'm wanting to do agility with Vino but he's too young right now.

Are we going to get video's of Dolly too?….


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Vino needs tone a year old before jumping or doing weaves, and he needs to be supervised carefully on any contacts so that he doesn't jump off and hurt himself. There's lots of pre-agility work you can do with him, though… hind end awareness, general obedience, working on both sides, wobble boards, toy tunnels, etc. lay an excellent foundation for "real" agility after their first birthday! (older for big dogs!)


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I'll start looking into the pre-agility but ur right I want to wait til after his first birthday.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

BFrancs said:


> Thanks for the advice. I'll start looking into the pre-agility but ur right I want to wait til after his first birthday.


Well, wait until after his first birthday for agility. But by all means have him in classes for basic obedience and handling now! You can get a LOT accomplished during the first year that will not only help with agility, but just make him a more pleasant pet to live with for the next 15 or more years!


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

You can start ground work now. And running with your dog in the yard! I like to let them be a bit wild and run full out with me because it's hard to build drive once they lose it.

Dolly is 10 months and I only got her 4 months ago so she doesn't know much right now but she will be terrific. No need to rush these little ones, they have long lives and we want them happy and healthy.


----------

